# 4" gate valve



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

60 psi steam


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Steam..... Be careful.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Was it a ***** or did it go smooth?


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

It went pretty smooth.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Once we burned the bolts and put a 1/2" drop in anchor in the ceiling and hooked a hoist up to support the piping while we replaced the valve.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

OS&Y valve?


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes sir


----------



## dRyken (Jan 3, 2016)

Had to install two on the main supply for a School, What a ***** it was. They were originally installed right up again the wall. Was hard to get a grinder in there to get off the rusty bolts. Was coughing up black stuff for days.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Were doing a 4" freeze and valve replacement tonight at 7pm. I just finished the last piece to be fabbed for it. I would take pictures but i dont think i will be there when it happens. 4 grand for the freeze.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like a fun job. I had one that we had 42 ,4 inch threw 10 inch steam valves to change out. I was never so sick of old steam pipe smell in my life but it was fun in its own way.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Why replace? Old valve didn't hold?


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Packing was leaking. And we did trust trying to tighten to much with 40 psi steam behind


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Just curious. They are relatively easy to repack if the steam is off. If on water you can repack with valve live but on its backseat.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree. My boss didn't want to repair it. We had a good year so they have all kinds of money for maintenance and repair/ replace this winter.


----------

